# PC Games 3/14 mit Exklusiv-Titelstory Risen 3: Titan Lords + Vollversion Assassin's Creed



## Petra_Froehlich (21. Februar 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *PC Games 3/14 mit Exklusiv-Titelstory Risen 3: Titan Lords + Vollversion Assassin's Creed* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: PC Games 3/14 mit Exklusiv-Titelstory Risen 3: Titan Lords + Vollversion Assassin's Creed


----------



## HolyYoGhurt (21. Februar 2014)

Hübsche Vollversion


----------



## Sanador (21. Februar 2014)

Und tolle Titelstory!


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. Februar 2014)

Tolle Titelstory und nun ist es auch endlich raus. Es wird Risen 3. 
Ich bin schon sehr gespannt auf die "neue" PCGames mit 2DVDs und mehr Inhalt. Hoffe ich bekomme sie heute schon


----------



## robby23 (22. Februar 2014)

Hauptsache so unauffällig erfährt man von Risen 3?! 
Ich dachte das kommt mit einen großen Knall.


----------



## Enisra (22. Februar 2014)

irgendwie doof das viele den Ansatz von Risen 2 entweder nicht verstanden haben oder teils künstlich mies gemacht haben 
Weil ganz ehrlich, Noch ein Fantasy-RPG? Bei der ganzen MASSE hat man einfach irgendwann keine Apettit mehr drauf, auch auf die guten Sachen, da man einfach zugemüllt wird und von daher muss ich leider sagen:

SCHNARCH! 

Btw.:
Wer ist eigentlich Daniel Reisdorf?
Ist das der Bruder vom Dennis?


----------



## MasterLP (22. Februar 2014)

Heute schon? :o 
Ist das möglich? Die neue Ausgabe erscheint doch erst am Mittwoch, auch für Vorbesteller. Oder? :o

Weil ... das wäre echt ein Traum, die PC Games so schnell wie möglich zu bekommen!


----------



## Enisra (22. Februar 2014)

MasterLP schrieb:


> Heute schon? :o
> Ist das möglich? Die neue Ausgabe erscheint doch erst am Mittwoch, auch für Vorbesteller. Oder? :o
> 
> Weil ... das wäre echt ein Traum, die PC Games so schnell wie möglich zu bekommen!


 
Nein?
Wenn der Plattfüßler nicht noch Prospekte ausliefern müssen kommt das immer Samstags, mit der Ausnahme bei NDAs


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Februar 2014)

Aha, und wieder wurden einige Forenuser beim Wort zitiert bezüglich des Themas Savegames-Ärger.
Der Bonki, die/der Eni und der Che habens es ins Heft geschafft.


----------



## Enisra (22. Februar 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Aha, und wieder wurden einige Forenuser beim Wort zitiert, beim Thema Savegames-Ärger.
> Der Bonki, die/der Eni und der Che habens es ins Heft geschafft.


 
Wus?
garnicht gesehen das mein kleiner Rant abgedruckt wurde


----------



## MrCry3Angel (22. Februar 2014)

schade kein neues Gothic :/


----------



## Gast1669461003 (22. Februar 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> Wer ist eigentlich Daniel Reisdorf?
> Ist das der Bruder vom Dennis?


 
Huh?


----------



## Enisra (22. Februar 2014)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Huh?


 
Jemand hat deinen Namen "falsch" geschrieben
das DayZ Tagebuch wurde von Daniel S. Reisdorf geschrieben


----------



## hansherbert444 (22. Februar 2014)

@ PB: Ein neues Gothic wäre mir tausend mal lieber


----------



## Monalye (23. Februar 2014)

Darf man auf den groß auf dem Cover abgedruckten Preis bestehen??  Ich könnte es grad mal versuchen, dazu geh ich aber besser in eine Trafik in der man mich nicht kennt 

Bitte vergesst nicht immer, das die Zeitschrift für alle deutschsprachigen Leser ist und nicht nur für Deutschland, bei uns in Österreich kostet die mit Sicherheit an die 0,50 mehr. Deshalb ist die Riesenaufmachung auf dem Cover eine Farce.

Trotzdem ist der neue Preis echt super, für eine Extended musste man bisher bei uns 8 Euro bezahlen


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (23. Februar 2014)

Das wird ein geniales Spielejahr! 
Risen 3, Dying Light, Witcher 3, Doom 4, Mittelerde: Mordors Schatten, Watch Dogs usw. 

Geil!!!


----------



## springenderBusch (23. Februar 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> irgendwie doof das viele den Ansatz von Risen 2 entweder nicht verstanden haben oder teils künstlich mies gemacht haben
> Weil ganz ehrlich, Noch ein Fantasy-RPG? Bei der ganzen MASSE hat man einfach irgendwann keine Apettit mehr drauf, auch auf die guten Sachen, da man einfach zugemüllt wird und von daher muss ich leider sagen:
> 
> SCHNARCH!
> ...



Der Ansatz war alles andere als schlecht !
 Schließlich hätte man daraus ein Steampunkszenario weiterentwickeln können.
 Das eigentliche Problem hinter Risen 2 liegt meiner Ansicht nach bei einigen anderen Sachen.
 Weiß garnicht mehr weshalb ich Risen 2 unbeendet beiseite gelegt habe.
 Ich glaube es war eine Mischung aus Frust über die stellenweise miese Steuerung und dem gleichzeitigen Kämpfen, wenn man Pech hatte, gegen mehrere Gegner. Besonders mies ist mir in Erinnerung geblieben am Strand gegen ein größeres Monster zu kämpfen und plötzlich erschienen aus heiterem Himmel eine Handvoll kleine Sanddinger die deine Angriffe unterbrachen und gegen die man sich fast nicht verteidigen konnte. Selbst wegrennen half nur wenn das Programm mal Lust dazu hatte.
 Der teils armen Technik mit schlecht aufgelösten Texturen, der reinwarpenden Vegetation, der immer noch vorhandenen deutlich sichtbaren Codezeilen und Animationen aus dem Urgothic.
 Tja und an die Geschichte bis zu meinem Abbruch erinnere ich mich auch nicht mehr.
 Alles in allem also für mich ein Fehlgriff, den ich wirklich bedauere und mit dem sich die Piranhas sämtliches Vertrauen zerschossen haben.


----------



## Enisra (23. Februar 2014)

springenderBusch schrieb:


> Der Ansatz war alles andere als schlecht !
> Schließlich hätte man daraus ein Steampunkszenario weiterentwickeln können.
> Das eigentliche Problem hinter Risen 2 liegt meiner Ansicht nach bei einigen anderen Sachen.



Das ist ja das Problem, nicht das Szenario war der Knackpunkt, sondern andere Dinge
Ich würde lieber ein Piraten-RPG zocken


----------



## springenderBusch (23. Februar 2014)

Es kam aber auch von Anfang an Gegenwind, da offensichtlich nicht viele Leute ein Piratenspiel spielen wollten.
Und wie als Bestätigung war das Spiel dann auch eher zweitklassig und die DLC Politik eine absolute und reine Frechheit.

Ein reines Piratensetting würde mich nur ansprechen, wenn das eigentliche Spiel an sich endlich wieder eine gewisse Qualitätsstufe übersteigen würde. Jetzt müßen sie sich schließlich mit dem aktuellen Assassins Creed rumschlagen. 
Präreferieren würde ich aber ein Setting in dem sie die Welt sich haben weiter entwickeln lassen, hin zu einem Steampunkeinschlag.
Nicht komplett aber mehr als bei Risen 2. Das würde ihnen ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal geben. Orks, Schußwaffen, dampfgetriebene Maschinen. Das wäre was.

Mal sehen was am Mittwoch bei dem Artikel rauskommt und in welche Richtung sich die Piranhas und ihre Spielreihen entwickeln wollen.
Denn wenn Risen 3 floppt könnte es eng werden mit der Firma.

Ich hoffe einfach mal auf das Beste und erwarte Garnichts.


----------



## Wamboland (23. Februar 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> Nein?
> Wenn der Plattfüßler nicht noch Prospekte ausliefern müssen kommt das immer Samstags, mit der Ausnahme bei NDAs


 
Kein Heftchen im Kästchen gehabt


----------



## M4l3X (23. Februar 2014)

Ich konnte die Kritik an Risen 2 nie verstehen, ist bis heute meine absolutes Lieblingsspiel von PB und ja ich habe auch Gothic 2 gespielt


----------



## Enisra (23. Februar 2014)

springenderBusch schrieb:


> Es kam aber auch von Anfang an Gegenwind, da offensichtlich nicht viele Leute ein Piratenspiel spielen wollten.
> Und wie als Bestätigung war das Spiel dann auch eher zweitklassig und die DLC Politik eine absolute und reine Frechheit.
> 
> Ein reines Piratensetting würde mich nur ansprechen, wenn das eigentliche Spiel an sich endlich wieder eine gewisse Qualitätsstufe übersteigen würde.


 
ja gut, Gegenwind bekommt man immer wenn man die Ausrichtung ändert und grade bei einem Studio wo die Leute immer nur ein Gothic wollen und es daher natürlich erstmal alles Nicht-Gothic mies ist
Wobei die DLCs waren aber auch nicht schlimmer als bei anderen und im besten Fall eher harmlos, also da gibts schlimmere *hustcapcomräusper*


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Februar 2014)

Das große Problem von Risen 2 war wohl eher, dass es für viele zu "entschlackt" wirkte. Es gab ja nicht mal mehr die Animationen wenn man irgendwas gebraten hat, sondern spielte sich nur noch in einfachen Fenstern ab. Was sehr schade war und Atmosphäre kostete, denn solche kleinen Details machten die alten Spiele ja auch liebenswürdig


----------



## Lunica (24. Februar 2014)

> Das wird ein geniales Spielejahr!



Na da werden es Exklusivspiele dieses Jahr aber sehr sehr sehr schwer haben.
2013 hatte  auch kein einziger Exklusivtitel auch nur annähernd eine Chance gegen  Multititel.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (24. Februar 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> Jemand hat deinen Namen "falsch" geschrieben
> das DayZ Tagebuch wurde von Daniel S. Reisdorf geschrieben


 
Tatsächlich, jetzt heiß ich Wohl oder Übel Daniel.


----------



## Litusail (24. Februar 2014)

Schade, Assasins Creed habe ich schon...., wird dann leider werder GS noch PcGames werden

Ist schon bekannt was in der nächsten Ausgabe für eine VV enthalten ist?


----------



## Enisra (24. Februar 2014)

Litusail schrieb:


> Schade, Assasins Creed habe ich schon...., wird dann leider werder GS noch PcGames werden


 
Gerüchteweise soll das auch eine reine Magazinausgabe geben -.-


----------



## Bonkic (24. Februar 2014)

Litusail schrieb:


> Schade, Assasins Creed habe ich schon...., wird dann leider werder GS noch PcGames werden


 
kaufst du das magazin wirklich nur wegen der vollversion? 
das wäre aber traurig.


----------



## Litusail (25. Februar 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> Gerüchteweise soll das auch eine reine Magazinausgabe geben -.-



Und? Was willst du mir damit sagen?



Bonkic schrieb:


> kaufst du das magazin wirklich nur wegen der vollversion?
> das wäre aber traurig.



Natürlich. Habe 2001 mit der CBS angefangen, dann rüber zur GS und dann zur Pc Games. Meiner Meinung nach ist die Qualität der Hefte deutlich gesunken. Teilweise habe ich das Gefühl das ich eher Werbeaussagen der Entwickler lese anstatt einen fundierten Testbericht.
Bei dem test zu Rome 2 war dann einfach der Punkt  erreicht wo ich mir dachte: "Und dafür gibst du Geld aus"?

Das meiste ist ja nach einer gewissen zeit sowieso online.


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Februar 2014)

Litusail schrieb:


> Das meiste ist ja nach einer gewissen zeit sowieso online.


 
Aktuelles Beispiel: Die Thief und Castlevania 2 Tests gibt es jetzt schon auf der Webseite und sind 1:1 aus dem Heft übernommen, obwohl das Heft offiziell erst Morgen im Handel erscheint.
Warum macht man so etwas?


----------



## Enisra (25. Februar 2014)

Litusail schrieb:


> Das meiste ist ja nach einer gewissen zeit sowieso online.


 
Und ist seit mehreren nicht mehr der Fall


----------



## Peter Bathge (25. Februar 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Aktuelles Beispiel: Die Thief und Castlevania 2 Tests gibt es jetzt schon auf der Webseite und sind 1:1 aus dem Heft übernommen, obwohl das Heft offiziell erst Morgen im Handel erscheint.
> Warum macht man so etwas?


 
Weil wir keine Tests künstlich zurückhalten, um das Heft aufzuwerten - die Online-Leser wollen schließlich auch wissen, wie Thief und das neue Castlevania abschneiden. Da sind jetzt einfach die Embargos für die Online-Berichterstattung bereits vor dem Verkaufsstart des Hefts gefallen - dumm gelaufen. Aber wenn wir die Tests nicht pünktlich online stellen würden, kannst du davon ausgehen, dass uns die durch die Online-Artikel erzielten Besucherzahlen durch die Lappen gehen würden - Leute auf der Suche nach diesen Tests würden dann einfach auf einer anderen Webseite landen. Das wollen wir natürlich vermeiden


----------



## Bonkic (25. Februar 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Das wollen wir natürlich vermeiden


 
verständlich, aber so gehen euch die magazin-käufer durch die lappen.
hieß es übrigens nicht noch kürzlich, dass niemals artikel online zu finden wären vor der heft-veröffentlichung? ich meine, da war mal was.


----------



## Litusail (26. Februar 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> Und ist seit mehreren nicht mehr der Fall



Ist ja nicht so das es noch andere Magazine/Portale gibt


----------



## Enisra (26. Februar 2014)

Litusail schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht so das es noch andere Magazine/Portale gibt


 
ja gut, wenn man so will gibt das überall alles Online, zumindest bei Tests, aber da das Heft ja nicht ausschließlich aus Tests und Vorschauen besteht sondern auch aus einem Magazinteil deren Artikel dann nicht auf der Website landen bzw. wo man nach ähnlichen dann schon stolpern muss, relativiert sich das ganze wieder
Und bei den Tests brauch ich keinen der meine "Meinung" bestätigt


----------



## Peter Bathge (26. Februar 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> verständlich, aber so gehen euch die magazin-käufer durch die lappen.
> hieß es übrigens nicht noch kürzlich, dass niemals artikel online zu finden wären vor der heft-veröffentlichung? ich meine, da war mal was.


 
Nicht, dass ich wüsste. Außerdem glaube ich, dass sich Leute, die ein Magazin haben wollen, das Heft auch dann kaufen, wenn Teile des Inhalts schon online stehen. Es geht ja vielen um dieses haptische Erlebnis, die Zusammenfassung aller wichtigen Spiele an einem Ort oder das schönere Layout in einem Print-Produkt. Davon abgesehen gibt es natürlich Artikel im Heft, die später oder gar nicht online erscheinen. Meisterwerke, EKF, Vor 10 Jahren, Rossis Rumpelkammer einige Tests und Vorschauen zu arg obskuren (und auf der Seite daher wahrscheinlich schlecht laufenden) Spielen, viele Reports ...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Februar 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Nicht, dass ich wüsste. Außerdem glaube ich, dass sich Leute, die ein Magazin haben wollen, das Heft auch dann kaufen, wenn Teile des Inhalts schon online stehen. Es geht ja vielen um dieses haptische Erlebnis, die Zusammenfassung aller wichtigen Spiele an einem Ort oder das schönere Layout in einem Print-Produkt. Davon abgesehen gibt es natürlich Artikel im Heft, die später oder gar nicht online erscheinen. Meisterwerke, EKF, Vor 10 Jahren, Rossis Rumpelkammer einige Tests und Vorschauen zu arg obskuren (und auf der Seite daher wahrscheinlich schlecht laufenden) Spielen, viele Reports ...


 Desweiteren sind die Magazin-Artikel oftmals viel umfassender und detaillierter, auf der HP werden diese ja bewusst etwas knapper gehalten, damit es auf der Seite noch übersichtlich bleibt.


----------



## Enisra (26. Februar 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Desweiteren sind die Magazin-Artikel oftmals viel umfassender und detaillierter, auf der HP werden diese ja bewusst etwas knapper gehalten, damit es auf der Seite noch übersichtlich bleibt.


 
auch die meisten Tests, bis auf vielleicht 1-2, sind auch eher zusammenfassungen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Februar 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> auch die meisten Tests, bis auf vielleicht 1-2, sind auch eher zusammenfassungen


 Das sowieso. Manche Extra-Information hinsichtlich Interface, spezielle Schwerpunkte, Direktvergleiche zu Vorgängern oder Konkurrenztiteln (mit Pros und Contras) findet man sogar *nur* im Heft.


----------



## Enisra (26. Februar 2014)

Und grade der Punkt mit Vorgängern ist interesant, immerhin gibt es durchaus die Dualität von einem Guten Spiel das aber gleichzeitig ein schlechter Nachfolger ist.
Auch wenn das kein Spiel ist, aber z.B. Alien und Aliens: Beides gute Filme, nur das eine war ein Horror, das andere ein Actionfilm und damit per se ein schlechter Nachfolger und wenn ich das nicht mag, dann kann ich das ja bleiben lassen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Februar 2014)

Zur Vollversion:
Weiss einer von euch noch was man als Win7-Nutzer machen muss damit das Intro-Video angezeigt wird (bei mir bleibt der Bildschirm während des Videos weiss) ? In dem Wust an Theads hier wurde das mal erklärt, kann es aber nicht finden.

Edit:
Hab das Problem selbst gelöst. Man muss die DX9-Startdatei verwenden.


----------



## Dolomedes (27. Februar 2014)

I monline shop gleich mal die wegen Risen 3 und die PCGH bestellt,...magazin versteht sich.


----------



## Monalye (1. März 2014)

Ist dieses Monat irgendwas mit der Auslieferung nach Österreich schief gegangen? Ich bin seit Mittwoch auf einer wahren Expedition um eine PC-Games zu suchen, ich war in mittlerweile 7 Läden und nirgends gibt es die Zeitschrift. Ich hab stapelweise MMORE vorgefunden, so ungewöhnlich viele sind sonst nie da, dafür keine einzige PC-Games. Ab und zu hätte es noch eine Hardware gegeben, die will ich aber auch nicht 

Zum Glück gibts den Thief-Test online, aber mich  das trotzdem richtig an, ich will eine echte Zeitung und nicht den PC  Außerdem fehlt mir Rossis Rumpelkammer und der Einkaufsführer. 
Kann mich bitte wer aufklären, was da dieses Monat verkehrt läuft?

Edit: Ach ja, Aussagen in den Läden, in denen ich gesucht hatte: "Die ist diesmal nicht mitgekommen" oder "Keine Ahnung, wird wohl schon ausverkauft sein, wenn keine da ist"... und das in Läden, wo man die Zeitschrift üblicherweise auch noch 14 Tage nach Erscheinen rumlümmeln sieht...


----------



## Peter Bathge (1. März 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Edit: Ach ja, Aussagen in den Läden, in denen ich gesucht hatte: "Die ist diesmal nicht mitgekommen" oder "Keine Ahnung, wird wohl schon ausverkauft sein, wenn keine da ist"... und das in Läden, wo man die Zeitschrift üblicherweise auch noch 14 Tage nach Erscheinen rumlümmeln sieht...



Wie immer gilt: Einfach mal fragen, ob die Ladenbesitzer die Zeitung nachbestellen können. Sollte kein Problem sein.


----------



## Monalye (1. März 2014)

Ja das könnte ich noch machen, vorerst wollte ich noch nicht aufgeben und weiter suchen, weshalb ich es nicht gleich am Anfang nachbestellt hatte. Eigentlich hatte ich eher daran gedacht, das Heft online nachzubestellen, das kommt mir trotz Porto noch billiger, als ich fahre mir auf der Suche den Tank leer 

Ich dachte halt nur, das vielleicht was bekannt ist, das es da ein Problem gab diesmal... dann wüsste ich, das sich die Suche vorerst nicht mehr lohnt. Ich dachte auch schon, sämtliche Trafiken durchzutelefonieren, in denen ich noch nicht war... mal sehen, vielleicht tu ich mir das am Montag doch noch an


----------



## springenderBusch (1. März 2014)

Sooo, gerade ebend, seid längerem mal wieder, ein Heft gekauft. Und das nur wegen Risen 3. Mal sehen was so drinne steht.


----------



## Dolomedes (1. März 2014)

Hmm ich warte auch immer noch auf meine Hefte, ich brauch doch was für couch und toilette


----------



## Monalye (1. März 2014)

Dolomedes schrieb:


> Hmm ich warte auch immer noch auf meine Hefte, ich brauch doch was für couch und toilette



Hm... ob es sein kann, das man in den Läden die PCG-Dvd bestellt hat und weil es die ja nicht mehr gibt, haben die gar nix bekommen? Ist nur so eine Vermutung, aber komisch ist es dieses Mal schon, es fällt auf, das nur die PCG überall fehlt, doch die Konkurrenz gibts stapelweise.


----------



## Enisra (1. März 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Hm... ob es sein kann, das man in den Läden die PCG-Dvd bestellt hat und weil es die ja nicht mehr gibt, haben die gar nix bekommen? Ist nur so eine Vermutung, aber komisch ist es dieses Mal schon, es fällt auf, das nur die PCG überall fehlt, doch die Konkurrenz gibts stapelweise.


 
das wäre aber schon irgendwo ein ziemlicher Fail vom Verleih
Und es ist schade, weil der Magazin-Teil und auch die Tests sind diesen Monat interesant und auch Risen dürfte auch ziehen


----------



## Monalye (1. März 2014)

Von Risen bin ich jetzt nicht so der Fan, hab das Sonderheft damals mit dem ersten Teil gekauft, auch die VW ist mir nicht wichtig, die hab' ich schon, aber sonst ist ja viel im Heft drinnen. Ausserdem bin ich es gewöhnt, das ichs zur Arbeit mitnehme und in der Pause damit richtig abschalte... vielleicht find ich ja Montag eines, sonst lass ich es nachbestellen. Sollte ja nicht lange dauern, bis das dann da ist.

Nachvollziehbar finde ich es bei einiger Überlegung aber schon, das es diesmal schief gegangen ist. Ich stell mir vor, das die in den Läden so Listen haben mit allen Zeitschriften, wo sie die gewünschte Menge dazuschreiben. Bei PCG gibts jetzt nur noch die Extended und die wurde nicht bestellt, weil man an die "alte" Extended dachte. Viele wissen vielleicht von der Umstellung noch nichts und haben auch gar nicht bemerkt, das die DVD-Ausgabe weg ist und somit die Extended hätte bestellt werden müssen...


----------



## Enisra (1. März 2014)

ja, aber der Artikel ist halt schön zu lesen, das Spiel interessiert mich jetzt auch nicht so


----------



## Stern1710 (2. März 2014)

Ich werde wohl das schöne orange Cover vermissen 
Die "normale" Ausgabe gibts ja nicht mehr, nur noch Extendet und Magazin


----------



## Dolomedes (3. März 2014)

War heute morgen im Briefkasten, Gute Arbeit und interessante Artikel !


----------



## Monalye (4. März 2014)

Heute konnte ich endlich auch eine aktuelle PC-Games ergattern  und hab' dazu bitte direkt eine Frage:

Und zwar auf Seite 101 "Vor 10 Jahren", da sind "Die 10 heißesten eingestellten Projekte" dargestellt. Im Text dazu steht, das davon bisher nur Farcry 3 und Dark Sector verwirklicht worden wären, alle anderen nicht. Nun seh ich da aber auf Platz 6 das Spiel "Prey", das ist mir sofort aufgefallen, weil ich das erst vor ein paar Monaten gekauft hatte. Auch u.a. deshalb, weil auf der Rückseite der Packung drauf steht_ "Der nächste Spielspaßkracher" - PC-Games"_, neben weiteren positiven Kommentaren anderer Zeitschriften, zb. _"Atemberaubend! Das Spiel rockt die Hütte" - PC Action_
Ist da das gleiche "Prey" gemeint, das da bei den heißesten eingestellten Projekten aufgelistet ist? Denn wenn ja, dann wäre dieses Spiel ja auch erschienen.

Besonders begeistert bin ich übrigens vom Guide zu "Hearthstone" und wie ich im Heft gelesen habe, gibts dazu ab morgen sogar ein eigenes Sonderheft zu diesem Spiel  Das werde ich mir unbedingt kaufen, der Artikel im Heft ist wirklich großartig gemacht und erklärt sehr viel vom Spiel 

Sehr schöne Ausgabe diesmal


----------



## Enisra (4. März 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ist da das gleiche "Prey" gemeint, das da bei den heißesten eingestellten Projekten aufgelistet ist? Denn wenn ja, dann wäre dieses Spiel ja auch erschienen.


 
das ist in der Tat mehr oder weniger das gleiche Prey, denn das hat eine ähnliche, wenn auch stillere, Entwicklung hinter sich gehabt wie Duke Nukem Forever, das wurde auch 95 angefangen und ist dann irgendwann versumpft und wurde dann erst 2005 angekündigt. 2004 dachte man halt noch, das ist halt gestorben, eben wie DNF.
Aber die "Serie" ist eh verflucht, die Entwicklung von Prey 2 verläuft irgendwie ähnlich, 2008 noch mit Titelstory (und interesantem Setting) angekündigt, aber dann auch irgendwann versumpft und angebelich soll das von den Dishonerd Leuten von Arkane weitergemacht werden


----------

